
This New Hotel Room Is So Groundbreaking That They Patented It - laurex
https://www.forbes.com/sites/christopherelliott/2018/08/26/this-new-hotel-room-is-so-groundbreaking-that-they-patented-it/
======
ggm
The kitchen triangle (fridge-cooker-workbench) has been a "thing" since
formica was available in classic grey or white. I truly don't understand how
this can be patented.

Isn't this "vitruvian man" for TV binge watchers eyeballs?

